# log weight and movement



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

I am currently looking to fell and mill two wonderful black oak trees. My counterpart is questioning the ability to move the logs once cut. How can I get a calculation on potential weight...I.E. 8' log, 25" diameter oak wet??? Any help would be great


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

The Woodweb log weight calculator estimates it is 1,670 lbs, assuming a 25" diameter on both ends.

There are several calculators on this site that you may find useful.

http://www.woodweb.com/Resources/RSCalculators.html

I recently loaded a bunch of 10' x 24" diameter pine logs onto my trailer by parbuckling them using a come-a-long and chains. It worked great although I had to re-rig a couple of times on each log since the come-a-long onloy had a 6' pull. I've since ordered a 3000# winch to mount on the trailer.


----------



## kmwhalley (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for this calculater...as well as the experience you have had in moving this type of wood. How likely is a living tree going to be st a 75% MC?...

I am curious as to how you will attach your wench to your trailer and get the log to slide up onto it...


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll mount the winch at the front center of my trailer (probably in a receiver) and have a pad-eye welded to each side rail at the mid-point. A snatch block attached to a padeye will allow me to pull the logs up two ramps onto the trailer. See the attached crude sketch.










If you google "parbuckling logs" you will find several U-tube videos of the process.

The moisture content of a tree or lumber is actually a ratio of the wet weight to the oven dry weight. Some trees have a MC of well over 100% using that method. Oaks will be somewhere around 50% - 60% MC when green (no drying has taken place).


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

CedarFence said:


> Has anyone used a come along to get logs of a truck before? Does it work?
> Thanks


I haven't done it but I don't see why it wouldn't work. You would need a separate anchor point for the come-a-long...a tree, a vehicle...but the process should work in reverse just fine. You would also want to place some bunding down on the trailer bed to enable getting a chain or strap underneath the logs.

I drag my logs off by tying to a tree and driving out from under them but I have a friend who parbuckles his off with a 2k Warn winch mounted on his Jeep.


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I have hauled and loaded a fair amount of logs.Hey they are mostly round. I use 8 ft 4x4s and cant hook. It is work but mostly I can load alone Get help if you can. I just had a log arch built and haven't even had a chance to use it yet.


----------

